# A new one on me



## sharpenu (Dec 15, 2008)

This is my first post here. I wanted to share this call. Just last week, I was called to a Doctor's office (911) to transport a man to the hospital who had his upper bridge in his colon. The patient went to the Dr, and told them he swallowed his false teeth.

I am not buying that one, as I feel it is highly unlikely that a complete upper bridge would make it all the way through without getting stuck. This thing was all the ay through the colon, and sitting just inside the rectum. I laughed at our medical director, who was on ER duty, as he broke out the speculum to retrieve the teeth.

Just when you think you have seen people stick everything imaginable in a body cavity...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 15, 2008)

Sigh.......... what folks will do........  Thought I hid the "stupid" button.......:wacko:


----------



## rchristi (Dec 15, 2008)

Kinda adds a new twist to the phrase "Bite me"


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 15, 2008)

:wacko:Hope he isn't planning on putting that back in his mouth... nothing will taste the same again...


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 16, 2008)

*Ahem... Google the phrase "Kiester stash"...*

SOOOO embarassing when an inmate's cell phone goes off and he's handcuffed and has no pockets...


----------



## MagicTyler (Dec 16, 2008)

Perfect 1st thread! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## JonTullos (Dec 20, 2008)

I will never be able to keep a straight face when I hear someone say "bite my butt."  Thanks!

And welcome.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 20, 2008)

mycrofft said:
			
		

> Ahem... Google the phrase "Kiester stash"...



uhh... I'm not sure if I'm ready for something like that :unsure:


----------



## stephenrb81 (Dec 23, 2008)

MedicMeJJB said:


> :wacko:Hope he isn't planning on putting that back in his mouth... nothing will taste the same again...



Give's a new meaning to the phrase "SUPPER TASTES LIKE **** TONIGHT"

lmao


----------



## dslprod (Dec 23, 2008)

MedicMeJJB said:


> :wacko:Hope he isn't planning on putting that back in his mouth... nothing will taste the same again...




"you are what you eat" Lol


----------

